# Any INFO on this gun?



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Six years ago I inherited this Sears and Robuck model 34 .22. It sat in the safe for a good 30 years barely ever touched. I've put probably 400 rounds through it and have kept up on it. Shoots real nice. I haven't fooled with the stock or anything just threw a $80 9x gamo scope on it that was laying around. I have done research on it and I really have not found sh*t about it! No value on the gun. Just a couple postings on it of others trying to find more about it, go figure. If anyone knows about them or even has one! Please share a little bit about it. Thank you!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet lil rifle. I think Winchester built the Sears guns back then, maybe somebody can add to this. That was back when Sears, Ted Williams, and a host of others offered them up. Nice gun..


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Could be a Mossburg also.Nice looking rifle


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

floater99 said:


> Could be a Mossburg also.Nice looking rifle


Sears m-34 made by Marlin, and that's a fact Jack! Close to Malin m-66.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Look up the High Standard .22 with the same "model 34" moniker. I believe you will find it was made for Sears by them. A nice looking little rifle.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.nramuseum.com/gun-info-research/store-brand-crossover-list-from-the-blue-book.aspx


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! So by that chart I guess it was manufactured by H&R wasn't expecting that.


----------

